# hairdresser Polis area



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a ladies hairdresser, preferably who use Loreal products in the Polis area, please, if not Polis Paphos would also be ok
Many thanks
Melanie


----------



## hopefulx2 (May 6, 2015)

Also looking for ladies hairdresser in Paphos, one who uses Matrix products? And while i'm here, as I have not had a reply to this question so far, can anyone tell me how to start a new thread on this forum please, what do i click on. I'm looking for the button that says start a new thread.

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hopefulx2;10195986? And while i'm here said:


> At the top left of the list of threads is a post new thread button.
> 
> 
> Veronica


----------



## mlvndsz (Jul 20, 2016)

hi i too am looking forward to post a new thread. did any of you figure it out. please let me know


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mlvndsz said:


> hi i too am looking forward to post a new thread. did any of you figure it out. please let me know



I think some of us may have figured it out otherwise there would be nothing posted!!!

At the top of the page click on the Expat Country Forums button and select the forum you wish to post to.

You will see a list of topics appear.

Just above this on the left you will see a button marked Post a New Thread.

Good luck!

Pete


----------

